# 3M fire caulk comparison.



## chris kennedy (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm trying to determine the acceptable applications for two products. I see small differences in the descriptions but they have different UL listings. You may well know my application is fire-stopping conduit penetrations in floors and walls. Can I use either of the following products?

pdf1  pdf2

Thank you.


----------



## pyrguy (Jun 8, 2011)

You will have to look at the listing to see where and for what each of these can be used as a penetration seal.

Without the actual listing I would have no idea what are allowed uses.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 8, 2011)

One is listed UL 8R57 and the other UL 90G9.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 8, 2011)

At a glance, looks like both are good for up to 4-hours, I'm sure depending on installation details which aren't listed on the data sheets. What is your issue?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 8, 2011)

Different products for Different penetrations:

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Fire_Protection_Products/Home/Products_and_Systems/Products_2/?PC_7_RJH9U5230GHHD0IAH52Q9618R7_nid=HCVCM6R43FbeTGS9R7QM25gl

call the sales rep and get the right product for your application


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 8, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> What is your issue?


I'm old, underpaid, married, can't see or hear, cloths dryer just took a crap, Marlins have lost 6 in a row, my fascia needs replacement, the iron workers drank my last bottle of water today, and I have been using the UL 90G9 caulk forever with no problems but the case at the shop now is the UL 8R57. Just want to make sure I won't have an "issue" when I use it.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 8, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Just want to make sure I won't have an "issue" when I use it.


call the sales rep and get the right product for your application


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 8, 2011)

Will do Mark, thanks.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 8, 2011)

The 90G9 also meets the aging issue in accordance with UL 1479.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 8, 2011)

And I wasn't being sarcastic Chris, just wasn't sure what your specific question was......really. You are a sharp dude, you don't post BS. Just checking.


----------



## RLGA (Jun 9, 2011)

Here are the UL Listings for the two products:

For the FD 150+:

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.WW-D-0096&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1081357440&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

For the CP 25WB+:

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.C-AJ-0004&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1074338246&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.C-AJ-1044&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1074338340&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.C-BJ-1020&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1074339403&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.C-BJ-2002&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1075466991&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.C-BJ-3016&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1074339440&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.C-BJ-3017&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1074339441&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.C-BJ-5002&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1074339464&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.C-BJ-5003&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1074339465&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.C-BJ-8004&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1074339474&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.C-BJ-8005&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1074339475&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.F-A-1019&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1074994782&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.W-K-2001&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1075467313&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.W-L-1001&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1074340806&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.W-L-1202&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1075085422&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.W-L-1391&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1077834867&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.W-L-2265&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1075467327&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.W-L-2266&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1075467322&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.W-L-3289&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1077835302&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.W-L-5111&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1075085432&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=XHEZ.W-L-8069&ccnshorttitle=Through-penetration+Firestop+Systems&objid=1078047527&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073995580&sequence=1

The FD 150+ is used only for sealing through-penetrations when there are no penetrating items (i.e. someone removed a pipe and the hole needs to be sealed).

The second product, CP 25WB+, has several assemblies for a variety of penetrating items.  You'll have to research the list to see which one works for your specific condition.

The 8R57 and  90G9 numbers are not assembly numbers.  They appear to be UL file numbers for the product.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 9, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> And I wasn't being sarcastic Chris, just wasn't sure what your specific question was......really.


I'm well aware of that, I was just mixing in a little fun with my research. 



			
				RLGA said:
			
		

> The FD 150+ is used only for sealing through-penetrations when there are no penetrating items (i.e. someone removed a pipe and the hole needs to be sealed).
> 
> The second product, CP 25WB+, has several assemblies for a variety of penetrating items.  You'll have to research the list to see which one works for your specific condition.


Thanks Ron, I'll dig deeper.


----------



## steveray (Jun 9, 2011)

For some reason I am remembering the 25 product only being good for 2" or smaller plastic or so..(anything larger plastic needs the collars).....could be wrong.....but that is why we need the listing.....


----------



## Jobsaver (Jun 9, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> I'm well aware of that, I was just mixing in a little fun with my research.


Better not let your wife catch you listing "married" along with your other "issues"!


----------



## brudgers (Jun 9, 2011)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> Better not let your wife catch you listing "married" along with your other "issues"!


Of course, you just proved his point.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 9, 2011)

Chris,

Assuming shop is saving on expenses by using a different sealant; here's a side by side comparison;

*3M FIRE PROTECTION SYSTEMS Wood Frame *

*MATRIX OF UL TESTED AND APPROVED FIRE STOP SYSTEMS *

*EMPLOYED: *

*Penetrating Item: Assembly: F Rating: System: Product: *

*Metal pipe/conduit Concrete walls & floors *

*2,3&4 Hr. *

*CAJ1044 *

*CP25WB+ *
​*Metal pipe/conduit Wood Floor/ceiling *

*1 & 2 Hr. *

*FC1002 *

*CP25WB+ *
​*Metal pipe/conduit Wood Floor/ceiling *

*1 Hr. *

*FC1060 *

*FD150+ *
​*Metal pipe/conduit Gypsum Wall *

*1,2,3&4 Hr. *

*WL1001 *

*CP25WB+ *
​*Metal conduit Gypsum walls *

*1 & 2 Hr. *

*WL1167 *

*FD150+ *
​*Insulated pipe Gypsum walls *

*1 &2 Hr. *

*WL5039 *

*CP25WB+ *
​*HVAC ducts (round) Gypsum Walls *

*1 &2 Hr. *

*WL7013 *

*CP25WB+ *
​*HVAC ducts (round) Wood Floor/ceiling *

*1 Hr. *

*FC7001 *

*CP25WB+ *
​*HVAC ducts (rectangular) Gypsum walls*

*1&2 Hr. *

*WL7008 *

*CP25WB+ *
​*Plastic jacketed cable Wood Floor Ceiling *

*1 & 2 Hr. *

*FC3048 *

*FD150+ *
​*Plastic jacketed cable Gypsum walls *

*1&2 Hr. *

*WL3148 *

*FD 150+ *
​*Electrical outlet boxes Gypsum walls *

*1&2 Hr. *

*ANSI UL263 *

*3M Putty Pads *
​


----------



## Codegeek (Jun 17, 2011)

Just remember, the caulk itself does not provide the fire protection rating.  The caulk is one of three required parts that make up the through penetration firestop system.  The system is what receives the rating through testing by UL or other testing agency.  Most manufacturers, 3M included, have great information on their websites on how to look up products specific to the type of penetration and what rating is to be maintained.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 17, 2011)

Codegeek,

Good reminder and welcome to the forum.  Look forward to your participation and contribution.


----------

